# Power mirror upgrade?



## jbhjlch (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a 98 Sentra, base model, and want to upgrade to power mirrors. Has anybody done this with the M3-style mirrors with LEDs that I see on eBay all the time? Is the car pre-wired for this on the base model?? Advice?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

as for helping you instal power mirrors on your non equipped car i cant help you, if i was there im sure i could wire it up no problem but i cant do stuff unless i see it. but what i can do is tell you mostly everyones opinion on the m3 mirrors..............money waisted. they look tackey because they don't belong on our car, they belong on an m3, just like alltezzas belong on.....and altezza :thumbup: what dosent look bad in the way of upgraded mirrors are the carbon fiber manual mirrors, but they look out of place on a nearly stock car. if you get cf mirrors you need a kit, a cf hood, anything that makes your car look a tad bit more showy. :cheers:








theres a good pic on the cf ones.........rather pricey tho

import fan


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i got the m3 mirrors and they aint worth the money. they dont fit right and the 2 different color led lights (yellow for parking lights, blue for turn signals) dont work i could only get one set to work i even took it to a profession shop and they couldnt get the other set to work. if i could find my stock mirrors i would put those back on.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

There's always the JDM power folding mirrors for the B14  Course, good luck trying to find those- every now and again you'll see a sale on the SR20forums for it. I know that's what I'll eventually get my hands on


----------

